# [SOLVED] "VGA mode not support"



## Mishka_Shaw (Sep 12, 2011)

Hello there

I have recently formatted my computer and I am having trouble with my monitor or graphics card whenever I play a game. The problem appears when I play a game for about more than three minutes. The screen starts to flash between the game and a black screen, although sometimes the black screen had a small menu stating _"VGA MODE NOT SUPPORT"_ with my screens hertz rating underneath. The game itself and my computer seem to run fine as between the flashing I can still see and hear everything working fine. Also when I close the game it stops and goes back to normal.

Now on the internet I found some solutions that stated that the screen is breaking or my hertz/resolution is set too high. This is not the case as windows and other programs work fine plus my resolution and hertz is unchanged and within the screens parameters (60hz and 1024 x 748), in fact in an odd twist Warcraft is the only game that works fine.
I am using the latest drivers, the same I was using before the format when everything worked, and have not had any major change to my computer that I am aware of. If I can't fix it I will just format again and hope for the best.

*Some background info:*
Computer is Vista 64bit, quad core 2.4ghz each and 4gb ram.
Screen is a five year old lcd that has hardly been used.
GPU is Radeon EAH5670 (it's about 3 weeks old)
DXDIAG is uploaded with post.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: "VGA mode not support"*

If possible, install the monitor drivers. Also, ensure your resolution is set to the screens native resolution.


----------



## Mishka_Shaw (Sep 12, 2011)

*Re: "VGA mode not support"*

Okay i've had my fourth format with no fix.
The screens natural resolution is 1024 x 768 and that is what it is running at (although it does the same problem on lowest setting 800x600).
Edit: My screen (Proview monitor) did not come with any drivers and the manufacturers website only had drivers for windows 2000 and less.

On an odd note it now does it with all my games now and even does it when watching a dvd through media player.

I have tried a miriad of different drivers for my graphics card during each format and neither one fixes it. Since a format is not fixing the problem I am really worried about trying to work out what is wrong, as I am stumped.

*EDIT 2:*
Just in case this might be why, back when it used to work I had a lot of background software installed (.net frameworks, C++, C# .etc) could it be that i'm missing some software from my formats?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: "VGA mode not support"*

Brand & Model of the PSU?


----------



## Mishka_Shaw (Sep 12, 2011)

*Re: "VGA mode not support"*

Atrix 650w switching power supply.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: "VGA mode not support"*

The Atrix 650W is a low quality PSU, not suitable for a gaming computer. It has two +12V rails, 14A and 15A. This is not enough power for your PCIE graphics card when it's running at full stress. A new good quality 650W PSU will be about $80-90.

Run FurMark to see how long it takes for artifacts to appear in the test animation or for the computer to crash. If it manages to run for more than 10 minutes, post back with the peak temperature shown in the graph.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: "VGA mode not support"*

The Atrix PSU needs to be replaced with a good quality 550W minimum unit for the 5670.


----------



## Mishka_Shaw (Sep 12, 2011)

*Re: "VGA mode not support"*

Okay I've had some interesting results with furmark. 
It seems that it is also a programe that triggers the VGA NOT SUPPORT, well when I run a test that is.
The first time I ran it my screen went 'vga not support' and so I had to ctrl-alt-del out of it. I than thought i'd try again only to have the test run mostly fine, with an occasional vga error now and than.

I uploaded a screenshot of it 11minutes in. It seems that my average temp was about 69 ish, plus the image of the doughnut looked completely fine.
However since I got the vga error from running it I do believe that you may be right about the psu being the problem as it seems that only when a demanding programme runs that it causes the error, which I guess is due to more power being required.
I'll look into upgrading the psu and see if that helps.


----------



## Mishka_Shaw (Sep 12, 2011)

*Re: "VGA mode not support"*

I'll just update this as solved. I removed my second hard disk (which was quickly added before my format) and the situation seems to be resolved. I think that the extra power for the second HDD pushed my PSU over the edge.

Thanks for the help, wouldn't of thought my power was responsible without it. Cheers.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for posting back with your solution. Let us know if the problem returns.


----------

